# Bosch 1615evs Convert to above table adj?



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

I picked up a Bosch 1615 evs plunge router, and was thinking of using it in the table. I would really like to make it adjustable from above the table.
Has anyone done this?
I think, if I do these things it would work good:
1. Remove height adj. knob, and threaded stud, that is threaded into the base. 
2. Put a 5/16 clip nut, on the boss on the router motor, that the adj. rod went thru. With the router, base up, the nut would be under the boss.
3. Put a 5/16" bolt down the hole in the base, (where the orig. threaded stud was screwed in) and thread it into the clip nut.
4. Tightening the bolt would raise the router. Loosen the bolt, and gravity would let the router lower. 
5. Drill a hole in the table, router plate, large enough for the head of the bolt, and a socket, for adjustment.

Any thoughts on this?
My Freud 1700 router spoiled me with above table adjustments. I can live with removing the router and plate for bit changes. Quick, fine adjustments, after making a test cut, is what I'm after.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I would not do this myself but it is your router. I should have the manual and parts list for this router later today. I will post it in the Router Reference section.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Bosch makes a router lift that adjust from the top of the table. Amazon rockler etc sells it . Part # ra1165. I would use that rather mess up a plunge base.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, the RA 1165 is a table mount only base for the 1617 router.This is identical to the newer fixed bases except there are no handles included or holes machined for them. The 1615 is a whole different animal.

The 1615 manual and the various parts diagrams are now loaded in the router reference section.


----------



## Hexhead (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok My error I saw 17 when it was a 15, thanks for the update. First mistake I ever made (grin)


----------

